# New York City Adventure!



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

~ 24 Hours to go


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

L.A.F.2. said:


> It's the signature, isn't it? Pretty hard to miss. :lol:


Yes! I wish I had thought of this! What a novel idea! Create a pictures thread before you actually have any pictures! I'll do something like this if I ever get the chance to go to Shanghai or Hong Kong! At least I have a track record for people to get excited about! Much of it, but not all of it, is in my signature line already! :cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm going to bed now, but I'll check it out tomorrow. :cheers:


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day! Expect first pictures of the city at about 2pm - 3pm Eastern Time


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Even I'm getting excited about this, Chibears. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

L.A.F.2. said:


> Even I'm getting excited about this, Chibears. The suspense is killing me!


Lol! Its getting to me a lot! I fear I wont get any sleep tonight because of it... I wish today would go by fast!


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

You won't be able to concentrate one bit, will you?


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Some pics of One57 from the surrounding streets would be great.


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm up! Getting ready for NYC. Driving from DC. 5 hour drive!


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

SoHo!


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

Quick update: I am in Pennsylvania about 2 hours left! Expect first pictures around 1pm NYC time


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Texting and driving, I see. 

I'll be waiting!


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

L.A.F.2. said:


> Texting and driving, I see.
> 
> I'll be waiting!


I was at a rest stop


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

_Was?_ How about now?


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

L.A.F.2. said:


> _Was?_ How about now?


That was stoplight, now I'm at rest stop 2


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Man, the drive to New York City is awesome through Pennsylvania. Starts to get real exciting in New Jersey.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Chibears85 said:


> That was stoplight, now I'm at rest stop 2


 I'm just messing with you, man. :lol:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Uaarkson said:


> Man, the drive to New York City is awesome through Pennsylvania. Starts to get real exciting in New Jersey.


It's awesome. We went by train a few years ago from Atlanta, and once you hit D.C., it gets so awesome. I remember being in Newark and getting my first glimpse of the skyline. It was surreal.


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

Uaarkson said:


> Man, the drive to New York City is awesome through Pennsylvania. Starts to get real exciting in New Jersey.


Passed NJ 15 mins ago. Getting ready to see skyline really soon!


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

IM HERE 

BETTER HD pics to follow


----------

